# Velocity Deep V vs Mavic CXP 22



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

I am looking for recommendations on a new set of wheels. I am a heavier rider at 205lbs so from what I have read the Velocity deep V rims are the way to go. If I go that route, I will simply buy the velocity built wheelset with velocity hubs and call it a day. My other option is a set of Mavic CXP 22 rims with either Shimano 2200 or Ultegra hubs. This setup would be about $100 cheaper, and from what I can tell about the same in durability and weight. Is there any other reason to choose the volocity set over the Mavic? Any recommendation where to buy?


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm a Velocity fan, also a bigger riders (100kg). I get my rims from World Class Cycles, http://www.worldclasscycles.com/, great service and pricing.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I just built up some Deep Vs on my old CK hubs. The rims are plenty stout, inexpensive, come in fancy colors. I'm not familiar with their hubs, though, so for less money, I would probably go with the Mavic/Ultegra setup (or Deep V/Ultegra). You know there's not going to be any problem with the Ultegra hubs. 

I'm using the Veloplugs with my Deep Vs, and if you go this route, I'd recommend you chamfer the inside valve stem hole, so you don't cut your tube with the sharp edge (normally covered by rim tape).

If you have the option, you could easily do 28 hole on the front, 32 rear. 32 up front is overkill with either of those rims, IMO. 

DT 2.1 are another good rim option, probably more expensive.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd consider CXP33. 40g lighter than 22s and "Maxtal" claimed to be 30% stronger.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know if my buddy got a bad build when he purchased his new Specialized Roubaix. His CXP-22's did not hold up and his is only 160-170lbs. or so. You should look at Velocity Deep V or Fusion, DTSwiss 1.2 or 1.1 double eyelet, or Mavic CXP-33 or Open Pro. The new Niobium rims might work also. Get a high spoke count, minimum 24 on front and 28 on back.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Claims and reality*



baker921 said:


> I'd consider CXP33. 40g lighter than 22s and "Maxtal" claimed to be 30% stronger.


Actually, MAVIC claimed that the Open Pro rim (with Maxtal) was 30% stronger than the Reflex clincher rim it replaced. They neglected to mention that the OP was heavier than the Reflex, or how they defined "stronger" in an aluminum alloy. In practice, the strength of a given aluminum rim is mostly determined by it's design and nearly all rims are either 6XXX or 7XXX alloys, negating the whole "my alloy is 'stronger' than your alloy" BS.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> Actually, MAVIC claimed that the Open Pro rim (with Maxtal) was 30% stronger than the Reflex clincher rim it replaced. They neglected to mention that the OP was heavier than the Reflex, or how they defined "stronger" in an aluminum alloy. In practice, the strength of a given aluminum rim is mostly determined by it's design and nearly all rims are either 6XXX or 7XXX alloys, negating the whole "my alloy is 'stronger' than your alloy" BS.


I have to agree with that. Also, I ride a set of Deep Vs with Velocity hubs. Great wheels. Don't think for a second that these are machined wheels. Velocity actually builds them for you when you order them. They even have the builders initials and date of build on the inside of the rim.


----------

